# Flat Panel Prices to Level Off



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

http://blogs.consumerreports.org/electronics/2008/03/2008-flat-panel.html


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

No surprise to me ... I'm looking forward to the new LG models coming out this Spring, and am sure I'll be shelling out quite a bit...


----------

